# Problem with plan change on bsnl



## Dibya9999 (May 30, 2010)

I got re-connected to broadband on april after my exams were finished.I took 500c+ plan and snce my parents were a little angry as i was waking on nights so i went to bsnl office to change my plan to 750ul+. And from this month my speed is not decreased, i am still getting the speed of 200kbps but friends having ul plan are getting 35-40kbps. Since i doubted so i went to the b.s.n.l office again but they said u have 750+ plan do as much downloading u can . But still i am worried so i do downloading plus uploading in the night. i just browse in the day. I also called 1500 they said i have 750+ul is not it is weird fact??? Since my usage exceeds 60 gigs every month so i prefer to do downloading still at night. 

Last year the S.D.O of bsnl told me that my plan had changed from 250 to 500c+ so i did night downloading around 3 gigs on 2 days and then it showed data transfer exceeded and the bill that month was around RS 2800. So i am worrying a lot.

Lemme know if anybody can help!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

^^
Check if you were assigned ip 59.xx.xx.xx(NIB-1) or  117.xxx.xxx.xxx(NIB-2). Goto this page to check your external IP *www.whatismyip.com/

If you fall under NIB 2, then you can log in to data.bsnl.in and you can check which plan is currently active on your account. Your dial-up login ID, password is different from Portal ID,password. Call your exchange and ask them for your portal ID, pass.

*www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## Dibya9999 (May 30, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Check if you were assigned ip 59.xx.xx.xx(NIB-1) or  117.xxx.xxx.xxx(NIB-2). Goto this page to check your external IP *www.whatismyip.com/
> 
> If you fall under NIB 2, then you can log in to data.bsnl.in and you can check which plan is currently active on your account. Your dial-up login ID, password is different from Portal ID,password. Call your exchange and ask them for your portal ID, pass.



They are not able to say anything and i cannot login on the selfcare page.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

No, First check you ip on *www.whatismyip.com/ and tell me if its 59.xx.xx.xx or 117.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## Dibya9999 (May 31, 2010)

17.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

its 117.xxx.xxx.xxx i guess ! Then check data.bsnl.in to ge to your portal, login and see your details and select the plan from the list and file an application. I think they change plans once in 3 months !


----------



## Dibya9999 (Jun 1, 2010)

UPDATe
======
Today i got data exceeded 1gb warning LOL  even i just dled at night.


----------

